# Headed to west bay now 15apr 0515



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Leaving work boats in driveway headed to fill up and headed to old fat boys ramp. Anyone wanna tag along and wade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea I do but I can't.good luck.


----------

